# Crossover cable?



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Anyone know what the differance is between this and a standerd ethernet cable, just curious because we have to use them at work for programming our trucks but nobody has a clue as to what the differance is and what it does as opposed to an ethernet :huh:. If anyone has any insight it would make look like the smart guy at work for the day :rofl:. Thanks in advance :T


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

A crossover cable has to be used when connecting to devices directly that would normally be connected via a router, hub, switch, or other network device that directs the signals appropriately. It is basically a cable where the data carrying lines are reversed on one end, so that one unit can send and receive while the other does the opposite. In a 10/100 ethernet cable, IIRC you reverse the green and orange and their striped lines as well. On gigabit systems I suspect you have to change all of the lines. 

The easiest thing to do is to get an adapter that does it for you. That way you don't get your cables mixed up later...


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Thanks for the explanation lcaillo, That explains everything we are doing at work as we are programming proportional control systems that control the milliamps going to the solinoids that inturn control our hydralics to make them smoother. Thanks again!:T


----------

